# Marshfield Clinic Points System



## deyoung (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi, I've been looking online to try & find clarity on how to use the points system. I have some books that I've been using to study E/M chart auditing. They have audit tools with points in the MDM tables but I am not sure what it means when a catagory is given 3 points - do I assign a point per problem? If a catagory says "maximum 1 point in this catagory" but than the points box has 3 - do I assign upto 3 points for that line? 

Our psychiatrists are beginning to use E/M and I need to make sure they are documenting correctly. Although time will be our controlling factor, I know MDM still needs to support the level.

Any info on how to determine MDM with the points system and/or info on E/M documention for psychiatrists would be greatly appreciated!


----------

